# Insane Lease Prices



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Called about a lease in South Texas that was only 90 acres. Thought it would be good for one, maybe two bow hunters. This cat daddy wanted $6,000 for an annual lease, no running water, no electricity, no cabin and has a high fence on one side of it. Since when does a deer lease cost $61/acre? "Don't hate the player, hate the game" comes to mind but dang it's getting ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

He will find a fool somewhere.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I have to have a little faith in my fellow man, that only a total idiot would pay $6000 for 90 acres...


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

... but someone will. That's why the prices are what they are.


Kyle 1974 said:


> I have to have a little faith in my fellow man, that only a total idiot would pay $6000 for 90 acres...


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Or the rancher will allow 6 hunters to come in and shoot anything that moves for a mear $1000.00 each.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Higher prices = more poachers


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

vvflash04 said:


> Or the rancher will allow 6 hunters to come in and shoot anything that moves for a mear $1000.00 each.


Yep and then complain about being High fenced out.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Why don't you post his number and let us have some fun ????


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Was that the one listed on craigslist in Corpus by the King Ranch?


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

"BigPig069 - Was that the one listed on craigslist in Corpus by the King Ranch?"​
Yes! Guess what side is high fenced?​


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

rcw said:


> "BigPig069 - Was that the one listed on craigslist in Corpus by the King Ranch?"​
> Yes! Guess what side is high fenced?​


LOL:rotfl:


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds about right now the details come out, how many leases like this are next to the King Ranch and have tremendous deer taken from them??? I bet there is more than this one and its prob cheap at its price. All they have to do is set out about 10 spin feeders, plants some oats and tailgate the whole thing everyday for 60 days before deer season open and they will prob see some great deer. 70 acres open on 3 sides is not going to stop deer from traveling. Does not sound insane once the details come out. What does a spot on the King ranch go for these days anyways?? Got to be $20,000 I am thinking??? Plus it might have Niglai on it too as possibles, now that I think about it prob is not a bad deal.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

we used to hunt 20 acres that was against the King Ranch before they cleared off the land South of Bishop for farming....HUGE DEERRR We were about 2 miles off Bypass 77


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

That's the problem.. Total idiots are paying these ridiculous prices and putting the working man totally out of the hunting business. Leases are the only thing not effected by the economy because these idiots are paying the prices.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

That guy is trying to get hunters to buy the land for him. Nice work if you can get it


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

My family used to have a 10,000 acre high-fenced spread in Frio County -- off 117 West of Divot. There was a group of hunters who hunted about 100 acres across the highway. They were always there. There was at least ten of them. The game warden knew they were poaching as they tagged out.

Sure enough, one was caught poaching on our place. Shot a huge buck we were saving for the next year (it had 22 scoreable points). The perp is actually a well known fishing guide in Matagorda who can no longer hunt due to getting caught poaching.

I am suspicious of real small plots with large numbers of hunters who manage to tag out. Some can be legal and just pull deer off other places (no problem with that). But man there is got to be temptation to do some poaching once their small lease is shot out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

regulator said:


> Why don't you post his number and let us have some fun ????


I like this idea


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> I like this idea


We could start a bidding war with him, everybody call and offer more.....see how high we can get it....61 dollars an acre.... what a joke, but like others have said he will probably get it.....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

blackhogdog said:


> Sounds about right now the details come out, how many leases like this are next to the King Ranch and have tremendous deer taken from them??? I bet there is more than this one and its prob cheap at its price. All they have to do is set out about 10 spin feeders, plants some oats and tailgate the whole thing everyday for 60 days before deer season open and they will prob see some great deer. 70 acres open on 3 sides is not going to stop deer from traveling. Does not sound insane once the details come out. What does a spot on the King ranch go for these days anyways?? Got to be $20,000 I am thinking??? Plus it might have Niglai on it too as possibles, now that I think about it prob is not a bad deal.


sure..... and as soon as the king ranch finds out people are doing this, they will high fence your *** off before you know what happened... they have done is several times, and will continue to do it when this type of scenario occurs. They don't just high fence off the 90 acres... they will high fence off several miles.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Glad I'm not the only one that thought he was smoking crack!


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I must be way behind the times.......here's another one for $92/acre!!!! 
*HOG/DEER LEASE!!! - $6500 (LEE COUNTY/ ELGIN,TX)*

Date: 2010-02-23, 8:36AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

10 MILES NW ELGIN,TX!!! 70 ACRES!! 50 HEAVILY WOODED COVER!!! 20 OPEN FOR DOVE AND NIGHT HOG HUNTS!! 4 DEER LIMIT(PER PERSON)!! 4 HUNTERS TOTAL FOR WHITETAIL WITH UNLIMITED ACCESS WITH NO HUNTER LIMIT ON HOGS AND DOVE!! THIS IS A MORE FAMILY ORIENTED PLACE!! WOULD BE PERFECT FOR GROUP OF BOW HUNTERS!! EMAIL WITH PHONE # FOR QUICKEST RESPONSE!!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I'm not going to give the number but it is on craigslist under Corpus Christi, under Sporting Goods.:brew:


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd take it if the lease was for a one time fee 99year lease.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

It is getting a bit crazy, was on the phone with the game manager of a ranch we use to lease for about $100,000 a year ( north side of the road to Port Mansfield), now they have gone to a per gun price of about $20,000 a year. But it is a nice place to hunt.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

20K per gun? per year? can't you buy some pretty good hunting property for that? heck, if I had that kind of coin that's the way I'd go - get a tax break too.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Was looking at a nice ranch the other day, about 4,000 acres, lots of game, not been hunted much (maybe not at all), boone and crocket bucks, turkey,etc. A spring that can be tubed for a hundered yards or so. (lots of running water) covered with pecans and oaks, very little ceader. Real nice little ranch for under $100,000. Thinking it would be cheaper than leasing.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

whampuscat3 said:


> Was looking at a nice ranch the other day, about 4,000 acres, lots of game, not been hunted much (maybe not at all), boone and crocket bucks, turkey,etc. A spring that can be tubed for a hundered yards or so. (lots of running water) covered with pecans and oaks, very little ceader. Real nice little ranch for under $100,000. Thinking it would be cheaper than leasing.


$25 per acre to buy? Link??


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

whampuscat3 said:


> Was looking at a nice ranch the other day, about 4,000 acres, lots of game, not been hunted much (maybe not at all), boone and crocket bucks, turkey,etc. A spring that can be tubed for a hundered yards or so. (lots of running water) covered with pecans and oaks, very little ceader. Real nice little ranch for under $100,000. Thinking it would be cheaper than leasing.


If you found 4000 acres for 100,000. 00 & its got what you say, better buy it. that would be 25.00 an acre.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

1,000,000


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*High dollar hunting lessees listen up...*

at least send a copy of your lease, cancelled check, etc to the local appraisal district or tax assessor office, maybe copied to the Texas Comptroller too (they get after locals for undervaluation from time to time). Sure want them to understand the true value of the place for tax purposes. If the owner gets huge revenue, he better not be paying taxes on a pitiful low valuation. Cake and eat it idea. Telling lessee propects it is the most valuable hunting property in the State and then telling the tax authorities it is just a dusty parcel of nuttin.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

DUKFVR said:


> If you found 4000 acres for 100,000. 00 & its got what you say, better buy it. that would be 25.00 an acre.


A fishing buddy of mine bought about 40,000 acr. in the area about 3 years ago. Been havin a blast fixing his place up, but was thinking it would be nice to have my own place, it is about half the price per acre as he paid 3 years ago. It is across the river but one could own cheaper than leasing.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

whampuscat3 said:


> Was looking at a nice ranch the other day, about 4,000 acres, lots of game, not been hunted much (maybe not at all), boone and crocket bucks, turkey,etc. A spring that can be tubed for a hundered yards or so. (lots of running water) covered with pecans and oaks, very little ceader. Real nice little ranch for under *$100,000*. Thinking it would be cheaper than leasing.


Certainly a typo, right?


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

I bet he has no limit to the amount of hunters. So me and 8 others will take it.
That gives us each a big 10 acres to hunt in south texas for only, get this 666.66 each.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Rex22 said:


> Certainly a typo, right?


 It's acually a bit under $100,000.00.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

He's obviously referring to land in the wonderful country of Mexico.....$20-$50 per acre isnt uncommon at all. I personally wouldn't pay .10 but to each his own. :flag:


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> at least send a copy of your lease, cancelled check, etc to the local appraisal district or tax assessor office, maybe copied to the Texas Comptroller too (they get after locals for undervaluation from time to time). Sure want them to understand the true value of the place for tax purposes. If the owner gets huge revenue, he better not be paying taxes on a pitiful low valuation. Cake and eat it idea. Telling lessee propects it is the most valuable hunting property in the State and then telling the tax authorities it is just a dusty parcel of nuttin.


*I will 2nd this!!!!*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> at least send a copy of your lease, cancelled check, etc to the local appraisal district or tax assessor office, maybe copied to the Texas Comptroller too (they get after locals for undervaluation from time to time). Sure want them to understand the true value of the place for tax purposes. If the owner gets huge revenue, he better not be paying taxes on a pitiful low valuation. Cake and eat it idea. Telling lessee propects it is the most valuable hunting property in the State and then telling the tax authorities it is just a dusty parcel of nuttin.


Most ranchers get ag exemptions also, thats why most will not give you a contract, and they want to be paid in cash. They might act like country bumpkins that don't know squat, but let me tell you, they talk amongst themselves and are well versed in the leasing game. rs


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

*info*



whampuscat3 said:


> It's acually a bit under $100,000.00.


please pm me some info. 
thanks


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sure growing big WT is expensive but I guess if you got the $ what the hay. Personally I don't see paying the price for killing a white tail at the rates charged today. Your paying for lodging , guides fee, high fence ,etc. I personally would rather hunt the animals than pay someone to raise them.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Most ranchers get ag exemptions also, thats why most will not give you a contract, and they want to be paid in cash. They might act like country bumpkins that don't know squat, but let me tell you, they talk amongst themselves and are well versed in the leasing game. rs


Cash = no income tax?


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

RogerB said:


> 20K per gun? per year? can't you buy some pretty good hunting property for that? heck, if I had that kind of coin that's the way I'd go - get a tax break too.


20K will buy you about 10 acres in South Texas. Anything less then a million won't buy you much in most parts of Texas. It's a lot cheaper to lease.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I know some guys that hunt the KR and the prices are actually very reasonable from what I was told. Its just near impossible to get in, most have connections of some sort.... Just what I was told.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

*King Ranch Trophy Buck price list link*

http://www.king-ranch.com/images/deer_hunts_2007_2008.jpg

cull bucks and management hunts are listed there too 150 inch deer is $5350 plus


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

M16 said:


> 20K will buy you about 10 acres in South Texas. Anything less then a million won't buy you much in most parts of Texas. It's a lot cheaper to lease.


the man said "per year" he's paying 20K PER YEAR - are you telling me that I can't get a decent place for payments of 20K per year for 15 to 30 years as a mortgage? I know better.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

PM me too!



Capt D said:


> please pm me some info.
> thanks


Originally Posted by *Rex22*  
_Certainly a typo, right?_

It's acually a bit under $100,000.00.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Brute said:


> I know some guys that hunt the KR and the prices are actually very reasonable from what I was told. Its just near impossible to get in, most have connections of some sort.... Just what I was told.


Several people on here hunt on the KR. The prices about $10 an acre. This ranch has strict rules and not everybody likes them. I am sure with the economy, spots are available on some pastures. Just not mine. Plus, I hunt in Duval County and everybody knows it is shot up anyways. Ha!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Mike M said:


> Several people on here hunt on the KR. The prices about $10 an acre. This ranch has strict rules and not everybody likes them. I am sure with the economy, spots are available on some pastures. Just not mine. Plus, I hunt in Duval County and everybody knows it is shot up anyways. Ha!!!


 We sold a ranch my family owned in Duval county because it was shot out, with bad neightbors and poachers, the only way to have a few deer is in a pen and I will not hunt a penned deer.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

RogerB said:


> the man said "per year" he's paying 20K PER YEAR - are you telling me that I can't get a decent place for payments of 20K per year for 15 to 30 years as a mortgage? I know better.


$20,000 per year will service the principal and interest on a $300,000 note over a 30 year period considering a 5% interest rate. Average price for land anywhere South of HWY 90 will run from the low of $1,400 per acre to maybe $2,000 per acre with few or no improvements, so the $300,000 investment will get you somewhere between 150 and 214 acres. This is certainly a decent place but one of two things will happen if you have a place this size. You will either have a zillion places of the same size around you or you with few deer on it, or you will end up with 4 high fences around you and still have few deer. A place that size can only carry so many deer. Once you get the land bought then the real expenses start adding up. Leasing is certainly expensive these days but owning is no easy chore and not cheap. Much cheaper in the long run to lease especially if you want to hunt on a place of any size. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> $20,000 per year will service the principal and interest on a $300,000 note over a 30 year period considering a 5% interest rate. Average price for land anywhere South of HWY 90 will run from the low of $1,400 per acre to maybe $2,000 per acre with few or no improvements, so the $300,000 investment will get you somewhere between 150 and 214 acres. This is certainly a decent place but one of two things will happen if you have a place this size. You will either have a zillion places of the same size around you or you with few deer on it, or you will end up with 4 high fences around you and still have few deer. A place that size can only carry so many deer. Once you get the land bought then the real expenses start adding up. Leasing is certainly expensive these days but owning is no easy chore and not cheap. Much cheaper in the long run to lease especially if you want to hunt on a place of any size. Just my 2 cents.


Sounds like you've been there and done that. I spend on average of $20 per acre per year in just feed and maintainence on my ranch. I have to laugh when a post shows up about those "greedy landowners." It's really pretty simple. If it's too high don't lease it. Supply and demand.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Kind of miss the old days when all leases were family leases, where Mom and Dad and the kids with thier friends from school could go out to the leases for the weekend and hang out with other families. I think hunting has lost something over the years with the per gun leases. Mostly feel sorry for the kids.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

whampuscat3 said:


> Kind of miss the old days when all leases were family leases, where Mom and Dad and the kids with thier friends from school could go out to the leases for the weekend and hang out with other families. I think hunting has lost something over the years with the per gun leases. Mostly feel sorry for the kids.


It was like that in the early 70's in Waco but my parents didn't hunt so I missed it. I remember when half the boys in 8th grade would be gone the Friday of opening weekend.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

*Greedy Landowners???*

I always grin when I see this cliche tossed around. Most who use it have no clue what it takes to maintain and operate a ranch with hunters. Taxes and insurance right off the bat take $2.50 cents an acre, then they cut roads and senderos with a $100 an hour @cat grader, then mow them regularly to maintain shooting lanes with a $100 an hour batwing logging tired farm tractor with brush cab, then they have to buy $1800 2 person fiberglass blinds, then $1500 protein feeders and a $25,000 bunkhouse and $5000 walkin cooler and then buy protein feed at $400 a ton and keep it out, every feeder station must be fenced off with 20 $49 hog panels and have 2 $45 **** traps and somebody to run them, it goes on and on, maintain water supply, keep $5k generator or power going, furnish a $1000 500 gallon butane tank and keep it full, build or buy a shedded game cleaning area with hoists and a game saw$600 and $2000smoker and sauage stuffer and on and onlol Heck they be better off not improving a ranch and just let it sit than spending there own money and babysitting hunters year round, no wonder so many hunting packages and guided hunts, they are forced to run them in order to recover cost and make a profit. Every deer, hog, dove, turkey, quail, duck and goose becomes a way to recover costs for them, no wonder gun spots are over $7500 for a season lease on trophy ranches. look what has been spent before the first hunter has been signed on the dotted line.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

M16 said:


> Sounds like you've been there and done that. I spend on average of $20 per acre per year in just feed and maintainence on my ranch. I have to laugh when a post shows up about those "greedy landowners." It's really pretty simple. If it's too high don't lease it. Supply and demand.


I own a place and lease another and even though paying $12 to $18 per acre for a lease is a lot of money it doesn't compare to the expenses on the place I own. It all depends on what the lessor is looking for. If you want to shoot trophy deer it will be costly because they aren't abundand even on large well managed places. If you kill a trophy per 1,000 acres you did exceptionally well. More often than not, if you find a cheap lease that is what you will end up with. It will be shot out, or will have too many hunters to hold down the cost per hunter, and soon will be shot out. Unfortunately this scenario has forced a lot of people to be squeezed out of the hunting game because they want to shoot champagne deer at beer prices and those days are gone forever.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't begrudge any landowner the right to get what he can and should for leasing his ranch to anyone. Like many here I remember the days when you could drive up to a rancher and ask if you could hunt his place (did that more than once). To me 20K is far more than I care to pay for the right to hunt any place even if I had the coin to do so.
where I like to hunt, and what I like to hunt probably wouldn't support a "champagne" deer that some folks think they should get every year - but then again, I also remember the first 8 point 5.5 year old buck I ever shot at age 15 and he had a nice 18 in. inside spread (still have that rack as a matter of fact). Today that buck would have been culled at age 3.5 probably.
the market will bear whatever the hunter is willing to pay I guess. each to his own


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

PortATrout said:


> Unfortunately this scenario has forced a lot of people to be squeezed out of the hunting game because they want to shoot champagne deer at beer prices and those days are gone forever.


They are not gone, they just aren't in Texas, thats why I hunt Indiana. I am lucky to be able to hunt a friend's land that consists of soybean fields and corn fields with hardwoods throughout, and all I have to do is buy an out of state license and get up there, deer hunting is a rich mans sport in South Texas--has been for the last 10 years. rs


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> They are not gone, they just aren't in Texas, thats why I hunt Indiana. I am lucky to be able to hunt a friend's land that consists of soybean fields and corn fields with hardwoods throughout, and all I have to do is buy an out of state license and get up there, deer hunting is a rich mans sport in South Texas--has been for the last 10 years. rs


So true. That's why I like the exotics and varmint hunting.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

blackhogdog said:


> I always grin when I see this cliche tossed around. Most who use it have no clue what it takes to maintain and operate a ranch with hunters. Taxes and insurance right off the bat take $2.50 cents an acre, then they cut roads and senderos with a $100 an hour @cat grader, then mow them regularly to maintain shooting lanes with a $100 an hour batwing logging tired farm tractor with brush cab, then they have to buy $1800 2 person fiberglass blinds, then $1500 protein feeders and a $25,000 bunkhouse and $5000 walkin cooler and then buy protein feed at $400 a ton and keep it out, every feeder station must be fenced off with 20 $49 hog panels and have 2 $45 **** traps and somebody to run them, it goes on and on, maintain water supply, keep $5k generator or power going, furnish a $1000 500 gallon butane tank and keep it full, build or buy a shedded game cleaning area with hoists and a game saw$600 and $2000smoker and sauage stuffer and on and onlol Heck they be better off not improving a ranch and just let it sit than spending there own money and babysitting hunters year round, no wonder so many hunting packages and guided hunts, they are forced to run them in order to recover cost and make a profit. Every deer, hog, dove, turkey, quail, duck and goose becomes a way to recover costs for them, no wonder gun spots are over $7500 for a season lease on trophy ranches. look what has been spent before the first hunter has been signed on the dotted line.


Whos says you have to have all of that to deer hunt?


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

M16 said:


> Sounds like you've been there and done that. I spend on average of $20 per acre per year in just feed and maintainence on my ranch. I have to laugh when a post shows up about those "greedy landowners." It's really pretty simple. If it's too high don't lease it. Supply and demand.





TxDuSlayer said:


> Whos says you have to have all of that to deer hunt?


You certainly don't need any of that to go out and hunt but the expenses go on and on. Just say you are hunting on a 1,000 acre piece of property in south Texas that the landowner financed at 5% interest for 30 years. Say he bought it in the last 5 years and got a steal at $1,200 an acre. Interest alone cost him $60,000 a year before the first screw is turned. Land prices and people buying their own places for personal use is really what have caused the lease rates to escalate. A lot of places that used to be available for lease are now out of the pool. Much smaller pie and a lot more people wanting a piece of it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

blackhogdog said:


> I always grin when I see this cliche tossed around. Most who use it have no clue what it takes to maintain and operate a ranch with hunters. Taxes and insurance right off the bat take $2.50 cents an acre, then they cut roads and senderos with a $100 an hour @cat grader, then mow them regularly to maintain shooting lanes with a $100 an hour batwing logging tired farm tractor with brush cab, then they have to buy $1800 2 person fiberglass blinds, then $1500 protein feeders and a $25,000 bunkhouse and $5000 walkin cooler and then buy protein feed at $400 a ton and keep it out, every feeder station must be fenced off with 20 $49 hog panels and have 2 $45 **** traps and somebody to run them, it goes on and on, maintain water supply, keep $5k generator or power going, furnish a $1000 500 gallon butane tank and keep it full, build or buy a shedded game cleaning area with hoists and a game saw$600 and $2000smoker and sauage stuffer and on and onlol Heck they be better off not improving a ranch and just let it sit than spending there own money and babysitting hunters year round, no wonder so many hunting packages and guided hunts, they are forced to run them in order to recover cost and make a profit. Every deer, hog, dove, turkey, quail, duck and goose becomes a way to recover costs for them, no wonder gun spots are over $7500 for a season lease on trophy ranches. look what has been spent before the first hunter has been signed on the dotted line.


is it still OK if I critisize the 180 acre ranches in craigslist that offer no water, no electricity, no feeding, and still want $75 an acre?

the *vast* majority of leases do not offer any of those things you listed...I have never hunted on a lease that provided a generator or a sausage stuffer that was included with the price... at the most, I have been on places that have an electrical box and water well for our use.... which we paid a surcharge on. (which is fine)

most allow you to come in, paying 10-18 per acre, place your own $1800 blinds, pay your own feed bill, pay your own electricity.....and if you're REALLY lucky, they won't lease the place out from underneath you when they find out your hard work has developed larger deer that they can sell as a package hunt....


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> is it still OK if I critisize the 180 acre ranches in craigslist that offer no water, no electricity, no feeding, and still want $75 an acre?
> 
> the *vast* majority of leases do not offer any of those things you listed...I have never hunted on a lease that provided a generator or a sausage stuffer that was included with the price... at the most, I have been on places that have an electrical box and water well for our use.... which we paid a surcharge on. (which is fine)
> 
> most allow you to come in, paying 10-18 per acre, place your own $1800 blinds, pay your own feed bill, pay your own electricity.....and if you're REALLY lucky, they won't lease the place out from underneath you when they find out your hard work has developed larger deer that they can sell as a package hunt....


Sure go ahead. I look at people getting those prices as doing the guy a favor by taking his money. Someone who would pay $75 an acre is a fool and I firmly believe a fool and his money should soon be parted. Just like the guys that lease a 200 acre place in South Texas with a limit of four guns. Then wonder why the didn't see or kill anything.

There are two basic types of landowners in South Texas. Those that are only interested in the money and those that have a bigger interest in having a place with a healthy wildlife population. Those in it for the money usually season lease their ranches and don't spend a dime in improvements. The ones that want a healthy wildife population usually package hunt their ranches.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I guess what I'm getting at.... is that it's just as easy to laugh at the "greedy landowner" comments as it is the "poor, poor landowner" comments...


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the Callahan Ranch is for sale...has it's own exit on I-35! Around 120,000 acres, could be had for +/- $900/acre, no minerals.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great stuff in this thread. I guess some of ya'll forgot about this post
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=242232


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> is it still OK if I critisize the 180 acre ranches in craigslist that offer no water, no electricity, no feeding, and still want $75 an acre?
> 
> the *vast* majority of leases do not offer any of those things you listed...I have never hunted on a lease that provided a generator or a sausage stuffer that was included with the price... at the most, I have been on places that have an electrical box and water well for our use.... which we paid a surcharge on. (which is fine)
> 
> most allow you to come in, paying 10-18 per acre, place your own $1800 blinds, pay your own feed bill, pay your own electricity.....and if you're REALLY lucky, they won't lease the place out from underneath you when they find out your hard work has developed larger deer that they can sell as a package hunt....


X2, Well said, and very true the majority of the time.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Saw in Texas Monthly that 25,000 acres of the Welder Ranch is for sale. Not a bad price $2000/ac. just too much land $53,000,000. You get 5 houses, 3 barns, cattle pens, processing building, 8000 foot airstrip.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

juan said:


> Saw in Texas Monthly that 25,000 acres of the Welder Ranch is for sale. Not a bad price $2000/ac. just too much land $53,000,000. You get 5 houses, 3 barns, cattle pens, processing building, 8000 foot airstrip.


 I saw that last month also, it's Pat's land, if only I could hit the lottery. rs


----------

